# mesa amp issue



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

My mesa TA-15 is making a static noise, when not playing through it, i plugged it in a different outlet, still the same so its coming from the amp, also checked the cables, i just put new power tubes in but there are 4 others i have not touched.Any thoughts on what would cause this static noise.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I assume the static was the reason for changing the output tubes.
It's quite possible the noise is coming from one of the preamp tubes. That's the simplest place to start.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed...try replacing one tube at a time if you can.
Is it under warranty?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I was having problems with this amp before, not the same issue as now, i replaced the power tubes, the other tubes i have not, they are the small ones 4 of them, i will try that, just replacing one at a time..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The amp is still under warranty, i dont have any of the small tubes, but when i get some i will try replacing them..


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If swapping the tubes doesn't work, you can bring it to me. I'm a Mesa warranty location. 



Rick31797 said:


> The amp is still under warranty, i dont have any of the small tubes, but when i get some i will try replacing them..


----------

